# GTX 460 144hz



## RappelZappel81 (24. Februar 2016)

Hallo, ich habe mich hier angemeldet da ich leider im netz nicht fündig geworden bin zu meinem Problem.

Ich habe mir einen  neuen Monitor bestellt dieser 144hz kann doch leider scheint es mir so als ob meine
Graka Geforce Gtx 460 dies nicht kann.

da ich das mit gelieferte DVI D kabel angeschlossen habe und keine bild bekommen habe, als ich dann auf das
normale DVI I kabel geklemmt habe hatte ich Bild.

Danach stellte ich auf 144hz um und der sagt mir kein DVI D kabel dran also steckte ich es ran und wieder kein BIld.

Kann es sein das meine GTX 460 gar keine 144hz kann?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2016)

144Hz geht nur per Display-Port, so weit ich weiß.  und auch wenn es per DVI geht, dann vlt nur mit der D-Version. Was für ein Monitor isses denn? Eine GTX 460 ist aber ehrlich gesagt auch was arg alt für 144Hz - was versprichst du Dir denn von den 144Hz? Welche Games spielst du damit?


----------



## RappelZappel81 (24. Februar 2016)

hallo, also ich habe mir einen Acer GN246HL ich habe ihn auch mit einem DVI-D kabel verbunden doch leider bekomme ich dann kein Bild.
Verbinde ich ihn mit einem DVI-I kabel dann ja.

Was ich mir davon verspreche, das ist eine gute frage. Ich spiele ein rollenspiel und CSS so wie CSS;GO wo die 144hz viel sinn machen sollen. dies wollte ich ja 
mit diesem monitor mal testen sehen, da ich noch mal den selben da habe nur mit 60hz. um das mal im vergleich eventuell zu sehen.

Das die Graka die besten tage hinter sich hat weis ich doch für das was ich mit dem PC mache reicht es.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2016)

Wenn Dir die 144Hz wichtig sind, dann würde ich mir ne neue Karte holen. Schon eine Karte für 100-120€ wäre ein gutes Stück schneller als eine GTX 460. Und dann hast du auch bestimmt die Kompatibilität wegen 144Hz.

Was ich beim Monitor sehe: der hat HDMi und DVI, aber kein DisplayPort. D.h. es liegt nicht an Displayport, aber vermutlich musst du DVI-D oder HDMI haben, damit es geht. Steht dazu vlt was in der Anleitung?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Die Graka hat doch nichts mit der Herz-Zahl des TFTs zu tun. Die kann doch über die Monitoreinstellung in Windows ausgewählt werden (144 Hz, 120 Hz, 100 Hz oder niedriger), der Typ von NVIDIA-Karte spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle. Sofern er keine Spiele anschmeisst die die GTX460 überreizt kann er sehr wohl spürbare Vorteile von den 144 Hz erhalten.
Natürlich sollte man, um die volle Leistung des TFTs aufnutzen zu können, auf jeden Fall die DVI-Schnittstelle genutzt werden, HDMI und D-Port sind auf 60 Hz so oder so begrenzt.

Edit:
Hab eben mal seinen TFT gecheckt, der hat HDMI, DVI und VGA. Also geht es logischerweise nur über DVI.


----------



## RappelZappel81 (24. Februar 2016)

okay also heißt das jetzt wenn 144hz dann neue graka? denn der tft wurde mit einem DVI-D kabel angeschlossen und brauchte darauf hin ja kein bild, was für mich heißt das die karte das nicht 
verarbeiten kann.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Würde ich so nicht sagen. Hat die Graka eine HDMI-Schnittstelle? Würde vorerst mal prüfen ob darüber auch kein Signal beim Monitor ankommt. Entweder hat die Karte einen weg oder das DVI-Kabel könnte nicht ganz I.O. sein.
Alternativ vielleicht mal eine Graka von nem Freund/Bekannten auftreiben/ausleihen und probehalber einbauen und testen, dann könnte man dem Problem schneller auf die Schliche kommen.
Ich meine: Vorher erstmal sichergehen ob wirklich ein Defekt vorliegt, dann kann man sich das Geld für ne neue Karte sparen.


----------



## RappelZappel81 (24. Februar 2016)

das ist eine gute idee. was mich nur morich stimmt ist die tat sache das man nichts genaueres über die karte findet.

alles doof


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Hast du mal andere Hz-Werte versucht, also unter 144 Hz? Bekommst du auch bei 120, 100 oder darunter kein Bild?


----------



## RappelZappel81 (24. Februar 2016)

ja habe ich probiert , allerdings nur mit dem DVI-I kabel was ja klar ist das es nicht geht . doch mein prob ist ja das der TFT bei DVI-D kabel sagt kein Signal

und den treiber für den TFT bekomme ich nicht installiert


----------



## Golgomaph (24. Februar 2016)

Also Display-Port ist 144Hz-kompatibel, habe ich selber im Betrieb ... aber er hat kein DP ... hast du vielleicht ein anderes DVI-D Kabel rumliegen/kannst eines besorgen? Kann ja auch sein dass deines defekt ist ... außer das wurde schon ausgeschlossen ^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Also Display-Port ist 144Hz-kompatibel, habe ich selber im Betrieb ...


Aha. Dann ist das vom Gerät zu Gerät wohl unterschiedlich, meiner kann 144 Hz ausschließlich über DVI und hat ebenfalls D-Port.


----------



## RappelZappel81 (24. Februar 2016)

so melde mich mal zurück. 
ich habe es hin bekommen, wie keine ahnung. ich habe einfach mal ein hdmi kabel angeschlossen dann das dvi d kabel und siehe da ich kann jetzt die 144hz nutzen.

zum jetztigen zeit punkt muss ich sagen das ich noch kein unterschied fest stelle beim spielen ausser die auflösung und somit die 1080p die ich vorher nicht hatte.

ich bedanke mich bei allen die ihren beitrag zu meinem problem beigetragen haben.

thread kann dann geschlossen werden. danke noch mal


----------



## Herbboy (24. Februar 2016)

Du hast jetzt beides gleichzeitig an der Graka UND Monitor, oder hast du am Monitor beide Kabel, an der Karte aber nur DVI? ^^   

Und es kann gut sein, dass du gar keinen Unterschied merkst - den merkt nicht jeder     das Bild müsste halt weicher wirken, aber bei Spielen, die eh mit 150 FPS oder so laufen, hast du ja eh kein Ruckeln gehabt, und du wirst nun ein neu berechnetes Bild ein WINZIGES Bisschen früher sehen können - aber das bemerkt auch nicht jeder...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Februar 2016)

Es hängt auch ein wenig von den Spielen an sich ab, wo der hohe Hz-Effekt je nachdem stärker oder schwächer zum Tragen kommt. Ich persönlich nehme die flüssigeren Bewegungen besonders bei Rennspielen, Egoshootern und schnellen Sidescroll-Titeln wahr.
Am ehesten merkt das wenn man - vorausgesetzt es sind sowohl HDMI als auch DVI gleichzeitig mit dem TFT verbunden - zwischen beiden Schnittstellen mal wechselt, da sollte der Vergleich zwischem "langsamerer" HDMI-Darstellung und DVI am deutlichsten zu erkennen sein.


----------

